# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  الحلقة الاولى : ماهو سبب اللعب برجولة

## محمد سيف الإسلام

*تتغير مستويات التستوستيرون لدى الذكور أثناء المباريات، حسب النصر أو الهزيمة، بالإضافة لطبيعة الخصم، إن كان صديقاً أو خصماً غريباً. هذا ما خلصت إليه دراسة أميركية جديدة أجريت في جامعة ميزوري ونشرت نتائجها على موقع أخبار علوم الطب.

ففي الدراسة، قام الباحثون بمتابعة التغيرات الهرمونية لدى العديد من الذكور ومن مختلف الفئات العمرية عند لعب الدومينوز أو الكركيت، ووجدوا أن مستويات التستوستيرون عند الرجال ترتفع أثناء اللعب ضد شخص لا يعرفونه، وتستمر بالارتفاع بعد الفوز عليه، لكنها تنخفض في حالة الخسارة. أما إذا كان هؤلاء الرجال يتنافسون ضد صديق، فلا يحصل أي تغير في مستوى الهرمون، سواء فازوا أم خسروا أمامه. إلى ذلك، وجدوا أن مستويات الهرمون الذكوري لا ترتفع عند الشخص الذي يقوم باللعب فقط، بل حتى المشاهدون المشجعون أيضاً، لأنهم يعتبرون أنفسهم جزءاً من الفريق.

وفي هذا السياق، يشدد مارك فلين، البروفيسور في علم الإنسان في جامعة ميزوري والمشرف على البحث، على أن "الشيء المثير للانتباه يكمن في أن الإنسان هو الكائن الوحيد الذي يتنافس كفريق". ويضيف أن التغيرات الهرمونية التي تحدث أثناء المنافسات، تعكس تطورنا ككائنات متعاونة، وهذا يفسر السبب وراء ارتفاع التستوستيرون بعد الفوز على شخص غريب وعدم حدوث الشيء نفسه بعد الفوز على صديق. ويختم مؤكداً أن التحالفات مهمة للإنسان في تطوره النفسي.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهذا يفسر السبب وراء ارتفاع التستوستيرون بعد الفوز على شخص غريب وعدم حدوث الشيء نفسه بعد الفوز على صديق.

اوع بس يكون لعيبة المريخ بيفتكروا ان لعيبة الهلال ليسوا بخصوم عشان كده مابفرحوا شديد عند الفوز ومابحزنوا شديد عند الهزيمة ؟؟

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

وهذا يفسر السبب وراء ارتفاع التستوستيرون بعد الفوز على شخص غريب وعدم حدوث الشيء نفسه بعد الفوز على صديق.

اوع بس يكون لعيبة المريخ بيفتكروا ان لعيبة الهلال ليسوا بخصوم عشان كده مابفرحوا شديد عند الفوز ومابحزنوا شديد عند الهزيمة ؟؟





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بالغت 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

وهذا يفسر السبب وراء ارتفاع التستوستيرون بعد الفوز على شخص غريب وعدم حدوث الشيء نفسه بعد الفوز على صديق.

اوع بس يكون لعيبة المريخ بيفتكروا ان لعيبة الهلال ليسوا بخصوم عشان كده مابفرحوا شديد عند الفوز ومابحزنوا شديد عند الهزيمة ؟؟




فعلا هذا احد الاسباب .
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بوست جميل واستفدنا منه يا دكتور ولكن 
نسال عن اطباء المنبر ليتدخلو معك لكن نحن بس نقرا ليكم ساكت 
لو الكلام تنظير كان كتبنا ليكم لما تعرفوا حاجه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*طرح رااااااااااااااائع يا دوك 
اها اللعب بي نعومـــــــــة اسبابو شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

طرح رااااااااااااااائع يا دوك 
اها اللعب بي نعومـــــــــة اسبابو شنو ؟؟



هههههههههههه
على قول عادل امام :
شوف انت بقا !!!!
                        	*

----------

